# Installing an old pkg without a Manifest



## balanga (Mar 19, 2021)

Is there any way to install an old pkg which does not contain a manifest file?

Or is there a way to add one?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2021)

That's likely a package in the old pkg_* tools format.


----------



## balanga (Mar 19, 2021)

So, is there any way to install it? 

I guess I can always extract it into /usr/local/....


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2021)

balanga said:


> So, is there any way to install it?


Those tools have been removed on 10.0 and higher. So this sounds like a FreeBSD 9 or lower package. Not a good idea to install those.


----------



## balanga (Mar 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Those tools have been removed on 10.0 and higher. So this sounds like a FreeBSD 9 or lower package. Not a good idea to install those.


Unfortunately that's all there is... I'd only be trying on a test system so there's nothing to lose.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2021)

FreeBSD 9 had both package tools. You could install it on 9 using `pkg_add`, then convert it with `pkg2ng` and create a "pkgng" package from it with pkg-create(8). I've done this with a custom package when we had those running on 9.


----------

